# gammer from cary NC seeking group



## Charthaz (Oct 27, 2004)

D&D player seeking a saturday group in cary North carolina please respond via email 

4agabriel@bellsouth.net


----------



## Piratecat (Oct 27, 2004)

You need to edit your thread title (edit your post by clicking the ediit button to get to the title) to say where you are! Right now no one can tell.


----------

